# 250GB SSD-6k



## zapout (Oct 5, 2016)

Hey All,

I finally made my mind to buy an SSD for my PC, max i can spend is 6k.
I'm planing to buy at least 250GB SSD. Currently my OS is allocated 55GB, so i want to have ample space for at least one or two game installed.
My primary purpose is to boost the PC performance as SSD improve it by a significant margin.
My mobo don't have sata 3 ports, but I'll upgrade other components next year.

I'm no expert in current SSD technology and architectures .

Please suggest one guys. I want to buy before the sale ends in online sites.:sweating_NF:

what i've shorlisted-
-*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-reviews-india/samsung-750-evo-series-250gb-ssd-mz-750250bw/
-*www.onlyssd.com/shop/crucial-ssd/crucial-bx100-ct250bx100ssd1-250gb-ssd/

System spec-
Amd A10-5800k
ASUS F2A55-M LK2 PLUS 
ASUS GTX 960 2GB
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB(4x2) 1600mhz 
Seasonic S12II 520 
NZXT Gamma 
Seagate 2TB/WD Caviar Blue 1TB/500GB 
Benq G2222HDL 
Windows 7 64Bit


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 5, 2016)

a little more than a month back I bought zotac premium 240GB SSD from prime. cant give feedback as yet to install it. but some others following me also ordered it and are happy with it. check some reviews of it online.


----------



## zapout (Oct 6, 2016)

Thank you  [MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION]
I'll read up the reviews.

I'm leaning towards Samsung 750 evo..waiting for other members to chime in.

Also..do these drives come with mounting brackets out of the box or do I've to buy that separately?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## zapout (Oct 7, 2016)

Is zotac premium 240 better than Evo 750?
From the reviews I've read, it competes with Evo 850.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## patkim (Oct 7, 2016)

I am using Samsung 850 EVO series SSD. It has excellent write speeds and Samsung offers a Samsung Magician software to tune and monitor its performance and health.
As far as the mounting bracket is concerned, check with the seller if it's included with the sell or to be purchased separately. The seller himself may offer it for a nominal cost otherwise. I picked mine from OnlySSD and they gave me bracket for nominal 50 Rs along with the SSD.


----------



## zapout (Oct 8, 2016)

I'll buy locally.. Going to Nehru place today.
Evo 750 it is...
I've Nzxt Gamma, I think it does have mounting slots for ssd(need to check).

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## zapout (Oct 10, 2016)

Bought Samsung Evo 750 for 5100.
Now need to reinstall os and games.
Thank you for the help guys!!

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 10, 2016)

congrats! and welcome.


----------

